
A closer look at Ripple, the 3rd largest cryptocurrency - esokullu
http://altplatform.org/2017/08/03/a-closer-look-at-ripple-the-third-largest-cryptocurrency/
======
mkboulanger
As a novice to the cryptocurrency world I assumed that bitcoin was the only
the only one available. I am surprised by how many are available. After
reading the article I am interested in investing in these alternative forms of
currency as another hat in my portfolio. Now with this beginning knowledge I
will expand on it to make an informed decision on which suits my needs the
best.

------
petethecat
After reading this, it appears that Ripple is probably not a good investment
at this time; if another company that offers the similar product has already
surpassed it in popularity, it kind of looks like Ripple might be the MySpace
product that fizzled when facebook took off. Sounds like the money to made has
already been had. I'm more interested in the Goldman product.

------
luis08
For me, Ripple is a cryptocurrency that comes in great promotion for me will
be the one that will make direct competition with the Bitcoins, and at the
moment can cut a lot of distance. Good luck to Ripple.

------
talhanti1
The risk here is probably lower than it seems, cryptocurrencies are definitely
on the up however the market is becoming saturated with options, they need to
provide something that no other currency does

------
Bonna007
In this opinion piece, P4man looks at the cryptocurrency market to see if
there is a credible investment alternative to bitcoin. I hope Ripple future is
bright. I have no doubt about this.

------
flamiss22
I am always on the lookout for a new investment opportunity and this seems to
be an exciting prospect. I have to do some more research as I have never heard
of it before.

------
bm1475
I had never heard of Ripple prior to now, this seems like it could be a good
currency to invest in. I badly missed the BitCoin wave and really could use an
investment.

------
dn1993
The fact that Ripple is the 3rd largest cryptocurrency and I have never heard
of it is interesting. Hopefully it will be able to grow and expand more.

------
aaysi2
Ripple's ahead of Bitcoin in market cap? And yet it's seemingly flown under
the radar, getting much less press?! Fascinating.

------
Arunscoob1990
This field have lots of competition .But i Hope to you guys will make a
milestone of this field .Best of luck.

------
jdrew
I could invest in cryptocurrency.. it's innovative and would like to
try..probably I'll do it

------
debasmita
It's new and innovative, unique in the sense that it's completely different
..must try

------
janet12
Ripple future is very bright.It is new and innovative.I could invest in this
crypto currency.

------
tcdlw
It doesn't stand out in a field where there is significant competition.

------
keljenner
They are facing some tough competition, but I hope for the best with Ripple.

------
SONU123456
I WISH LUCK FOR erIPPLE BUT ONLY TIME WILL TELL ABOUT IT'S SUCCESS.

------
debasmita
New and innovative, it's safe and interesting..mustyty6y

------
cryptoscam
Seems like a complete scam, not unlike every cryptocurrency.

------
anash23
I don't trust that it as a credible investment

------
beautyful
this is a very interesting site. it has a lot of information available, be it
on jobs, or answers on anything under the sun.

------
SONU123456
I HOPE RIPPLE ALL THE BEST.

